# Radioamatierisms >  PMR Bums

## konis22

Man tāds jaut;ajums visiem!!!?
Vai nav vēlēšanās tiem kas nodarbojas ar sakariem (tieši 446mhz) paeksperimentēt ar att;alumiem.Respektīvi pārmontējot mazos vriesmekļus mazliet ar citām antenām uzbliest kādus sakarus.Tākā šhie PMR ir jūtīgi tad mēs varētu piemēram katru vakaru sarunāt konkrētus laikus un mēģināt sabļaustīties.
Te jau izskanēja domas par to ka velk 25 utt kn bet ja tā nopietnāk uzliek antenas un palasās par to konstrukcijām tad moš mēs ko vairāk vismaz 100 km varam izspiest.

Lūdzu pārāk nekritizēt bet atsaukties tos kam šī doma šķiet interesanta un ir velmes ar to noņemties.Man interesētu arī tas ja varat pierakstat komentārā no kurienes esat lai var kartē izpŗtīt attālumus.Es no Valmieras!  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Man tāds jaut;ajums visiem!!!?
> Vai nav vēlēšanās tiem kas nodarbojas ar sakariem (tieši 446mhz) paeksperimentēt ar att;alumiem.Respektīvi pārmontējot mazos vriesmekļus mazliet ar citām antenām uzbliest kādus sakarus.Tākā šhie PMR ir jūtīgi tad mēs varētu piemēram katru vakaru sarunāt konkrētus laikus un mēģināt sabļaustīties.
> Te jau izskanēja domas par to ka velk 25 utt kn bet ja tā nopietnāk uzliek antenas un palasās par to konstrukcijām tad moš mēs ko vairāk vismaz 100 km varam izspiest.
> 
> Lūdzu pārāk nekritizēt bet atsaukties tos kam šī doma šķiet interesanta un ir velmes ar to noņemties.Man interesētu arī tas ja varat pierakstat komentārā no kurienes esat lai var kartē izpŗtīt attālumus.Es no Valmieras!


 Es jau piesakos  :: 
Nesen uztaisīju pusviļņa stieņa antenu, Rīgā būs jāpatestē...

----------


## Didzis

Uz PMR446 ar pusviļņu dipolu diez vai kādi tāli sakari snāks. Protams, būs daudz tālāk par orģinālo antenu, bet diez vai vairāk par 10km. Priekš 446MHz vajag virziendarbības antenas. Antenai jābūt pēc iespējas augstākā vietā  un vēlams, ja tā būtu grozāma. Man stāv Rigas virzienā zigzag tipa antena ar reflektoru un varu srunāties Ogrē ar rokas rāciju. Ja Rigā kadam būtu attiecīga antena pavērsta Lielvārdes virzienā, tad esmu gatavs nodibināt sakarus. Par Valmieras virzienu, grūti pateikt, tomēr 100km. Ja Tev  konis22 ir kārtīga antena augstā vietā, tad esmu gatavs pamēģināt.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Uz PMR446 ar pusviļņu dipolu diez vai kādi tāli sakari snāks. Protams, būs daudz tālāk par orģinālo antenu, bet diez vai vairāk par 10km. Priekš 446MHz vajag virziendarbības antenas. Antenai jābūt pēc iespējas augstākā vietā  un vēlams, ja tā būtu grozāma. Man stāv Rigas virzienā zigzag tipa antena ar reflektoru un varu srunāties Ogrē ar rokas rāciju. Ja Rigā kadam būtu attiecīga antena pavērsta Lielvārdes virzienā, tad esmu gatavs nodibināt sakarus. Par Valmieras virzienu, grūti pateikt, tomēr 100km. Ja Tev  konis22 ir kārtīga antena augstā vietā, tad esmu gatavs pamēģināt.


 Didzi vari atsūtīt man antenas izmērus, kā jātaisa, reflektors man ir no vecās TV antenas... doma man arī bija tādu sameistarot...

----------


## konis22

Pavasarī man būb masts un augsta viea bet pagaidām domāju strādāt tikai ar antenu virs zemes 10m un ir doma par kvadrātu virzīto antenu!Tīri vēlos eksperimentēt!!!!Kājūs do,ājat ko labāk lietor riņķveida izplatības antenai!!!Helikālo vai kolineāro vai omneni labāk!?????  ::

----------


## Didzis

Man kvadrāta mala ir 16cm . Par kabeli izmantoju visparastāko 75omu televizijas kabeli. Ir gan viena nianse, es ar svipģenerātoru piemeklēju tādu kabeļa karumu, kad tā viļņa pretestībai nav nekāda nozīme un antena ar raidītāju uz konkrētās frekvences ir salāgota. Ja tādas iespējas nav, tad labāk izmantot 50omu kabeli. Zigzag, jeb dubultkvadrāta antenas galvenā priekšrocība ir tā, ka šī antena ir platjoslas un, ja konstrukcijā ir nelielas kļūdas, antena vienalga darbojas labi. Jagi tipa antena neprecizitātes nepieļauj. Par reflektoru var izmantot poļu TV antenas(tautā saukta par trauku žāvētāju) reflektoru. Var reflektoru taisīt pats.  Te nedaudz teorijas par šīm antenām
http://www.cqham.ru/rk3zk/1-1-3.htm
http://shems.h1.ru/?05/mobil22.php
http://gelezo.com/antennas/antennas_typ ... tenni.html

Profesionāļi arī izmanto šī tipa antenas 
http://www.vpk.gov.by/pub/vostok_milex.htm
 Ir arī šada antenas modifikācija
http://www.moslink.ru/index.php?mode=go ... d=16&id=61

Riņķveida diagramai visvienkāršāk ir izmantot kolineāro antenu no kabeļa galiem. Iebāz visu to padarīšanu vienā kanalizācijas vai citā plastmasas trubā un antena gatava. Plus vēl pilnīga nokrišņu aizsardzība.

----------


## Vaz3

Didzi,man laukos ir tāda antena,izmantota tika priekš TV uztaisita vienkārši uz skaidu plāksnes...Ta es nesapratu par kādām rācijām iet runa,Manējā jau daudz pa mazu laikam būs 40.685MHz.Kā jūs domājat ar vecajām armijas rācijām var uzraidīt uz to frekvenci pa kuru jus runājat?

----------


## abergs

Laukos (38 km no Rīgas) stāv uzlikta 4.7zīm.antena televīzijai:

Par loku izmantoju velosipēda riteni bez spieķiem, to vietā salodētas vara stieples.
Rāda visas programmas (arī DMV) izņemot TV1- vajag lielāku loku.

----------


## konis22

Nesanāks tev tik zemai frekvencei ar nekādu tv antenu!Katrs amatieris cenšas aprēķināt attiecī antenu katram diapazonam taisot savu antenu! neder 2m diapazonam 70cm diapazona antena!Lai sāktu ko domāt par antenām ir jāpalasa par antenu uzbuvi un par polarizācijām jāzin kādai antenai ir kāda polarizācija.es mēģināšu kvadrātus un ja nekas normāls tad domāju quagi antenu!
Vai kāds nav interesējies par tiem blokiem no pārnēsājamajām stacijām uz 70 cm diapazona kurus varētu uztaisīt kā jaudiniekus uz 446mhz?
vismaz lai 5 w sanāk.  ::  es domāju likt rg400 kabeli un uz rīgas pusi ir doma gaidīt 8 kanālā tākā ja kas tad vajadzētu sadomāt laikus un pasēdēt un paeksperimentēt'
Par tām helikālajam es jautāju tapēc ka gribu uzlikt augstā vietā tāgu kā torni lai ar pmr var testēt izplatību.Ko jūs sakat par šādu domu.Tipa nospiežot raidīšanu īslaicīgi un atlaižot saņem 1 sekundi atpakaļ kādu signāli lai zin ka tiešām izdodas tik tālu aizšaut!  ::

----------


## karloslv

konis, 446 MHz ir zema frekvence? kādā diapazonā tad tavuprāt raida TV?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Man ir doma uzbūvēt šādu antenu:
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circu ... versta.jpg
garumi sarēķināti uz 446 MHz.
Pa šo nedēļas nogali es ar brālēnu testējām pusviļņa antenu ( stieņa antena ) uz 446 MHz un velk tālāk nekā ar orģinālo antenu... vienai rācijai bija pusviļņa antena, otrai orģinālā spirālantena ( vajadzētu otru rāciju arī pārbūvēt  ::  )
Koni22 Mums bija tā, ka es atrados dzīvoklī ( 2 stāvs ) pie loga un tālākais ko ieguvām bija kādu kilometru aiz Alojas vecā ceļa, kas iet uz Urgu, aiz sunīšu pieturas, kā redzi rezultāti ir iepriecinoši.
Kartē mēriju - pa taisno kādi 4 - 4,25 km

----------


## Didzis

Ingus, tai antenai ir dažas nepilnības. Būtībā jau tās ir divas zigzag antenas saslegtas sinfāzē un tādas antenas televizijā pielietoja jau ļoti sen. Kabeli slēgt pa taisno pie antenas nav korekti. Antena ir simetriska, bet kabelis nesimetrisks. Pa vidu vajag simetrizējošu elementu. Parasti kabeli vienkārši novelk gar kvadrāta vienu malu un panāk simetrizāciju. Konkrētajai antenai tas liekas nederēs. Kādreiz astoņdesmito gadu radiožurnālā bija apraksts par sinfāzajām zigzag antenām. Vēl, šada antena būs jānovieto horizomtāli(rokas rācijas jau raidavertikālajā polarizācijā) un tas var izrādīties tehniski pagrūti. Tā pat, ar viena otrai galā slēgtām antenām tiek sašaurinātā horizontālā virziendiagrama un antenu nāksies precīzāk orientēt. Labāk būtu zigzag antenas pa vienai novietot horizontāli(lao ķer verikālo polarizāciju) un sinfāzās antenas novietot vienu virs otras. Tad tiek saspiesta vertikālā antenas virziendiagrama, bet horizontālā paliek tāda pati kā vienai antenai.

----------


## konis22

Runaajot par tv diapazonu tad es neticu kad ap platjoslas antenu var dabuut labaakus rezultaatus par konkreetas frekvences virziito antenu!!!!Tv straadaa no 47-223 un no 470-700 kautkur!!!!!Taakaa atkal probleemas ar staavvilni kabelii ja raacijas izejas slodze 50 omi un antenas salaargossana atkal taisa ziepi!!!!Ja jauda ir 0.5w tad svk nejutiis bet ja izdomaasi uzlikt amp tad momentaa jutiisi ka aaraa nekas nenaak!Tas jau ir paarbaudiits praksee uz 144mhz!  ::

----------


## Didzis

konis22, Tev ir pilnīga taisnība, platjoslas antenai vienmēr būs mazāks pastiprinājima koeficients, par antenu, kura var strādāt šaurā joslā. Visas antenas ir kautkāds kompromisa risinājums. Zigzag antenu var uzbūvēt gan priekš viena TV kanāla, gan priekš vienas radio frekvences, gan platjoslīgu. Visefektīvākā ir jagi tipa antena, kuru var uzbūvēt ļoti šaurjoslīgu ar lielu pastiprināšanas koeficientu, bet tāda antena noteikti ir speciāli jāskaņo ar svipģenetāoru, kura parasti amatieriem nav. Tad nu zigzag antena ir optimālāks variants, jo tā labi darbojas arī bez speciālas skaņošanas. Ja zigzag antenu papildus noskaņo, tad var panāakt pat ļoti labus rezultātus. Mainot attālumu līdz reflektoram var panākt perfektu antenas salāgošanos, bet tikai šaurā joslā. Antena var strādāt gan ar 50 omu, gan 75 omu kabeli, vajag tikai pieregulēt attālumu līdz reflektoram. Godīgi sakot, es vispār nepievēršu antenas kabeļa viļņa pretestībai, ka tik kabelī mazāki zudumi. Piedzenot kabeļa garumu ar svipģenerātoru var panākt tādu stāvokli, ka kabeļa viļņa pretestībai vispār nav nozīmes. Tas gan panākams ļoti šaurā joslā, bet uz PMR446 to var izdarīt bez problēmām. Protams, zigzag antena nav vienīgais risinājums priekš PMR446, bet šādu antenu ir ļoti viegli uzbūvēt.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Man salāgošana radīs problēas, jo nav aparatūras...
Vai salāgošanai der TV antenas pastiprinātāja ferīta trafiņš - no simetriskas uz nesimetrisku slodzi....?

----------


## Didzis

Zigzag antenas izejas pretestība ir ap 75 omiem, bet visas tās poļu platītes paredzētas lai transgormētu simetrisku 300 omu dipola pretestību uz  nesimetrisku 75 omu kabeļa pretestību. Zigzag antenai neko transformēt nevajag. Var jau uztīt attiecīgui trafiņu , bet visdrīzāk poļu ferrīta gredzens būs par mazu. PMR446 raida ar 0,5W jaudu un pie tādām jaudām jau vajag nopitnākuz ferrīta gredzenus. Daudz vienkāršāk ir kabeli novilkt gar vienu kvadrāta malu. Nebūs jāčakarējas ar nezināmiem ferītiem. Vispār priekš šitām lietām es silti ieteiktu iegādāties kaut vai X1-50 svipģenerātoru. Tad antenu skaņošana ir ļoti viegla un "nav jātaustās pa tumsu". Svipģenerātors jau tagad dārgi nemaksā. Amatieri jau skaņo antenas bez aparatūras ar visādien KSV metriem, trokšņu ģenerātoriem un citādām figņām. Es nekad ar tādām muļķībām nēsmu nodarbojies. Daudz vieglāk iegādāties normālu mēraparatūru un nečakarēties. Pat krievu laikos to varēja pa blatu dabūt, bet tagad vispār nav problēmu. Protams, jauni mēraparāti maksā milzu naudas, bet amatierim jau nav nekur jāsteidzas un var lēnā garā darboties ar pavecu to pašu X1-50.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ingus, tai antenai ir dažas nepilnības. Būtībā jau tās ir divas zigzag antenas saslegtas sinfāzē un tādas antenas televizijā pielietoja jau ļoti sen. Kabeli slēgt pa taisno pie antenas nav korekti. Antena ir simetriska, bet kabelis nesimetrisks. Pa vidu vajag simetrizējošu elementu. Parasti kabeli vienkārši novelk gar kvadrāta vienu malu un panāk simetrizāciju. Konkrētajai antenai tas liekas nederēs. Kādreiz astoņdesmito gadu radiožurnālā bija apraksts par sinfāzajām zigzag antenām. Vēl, šada antena būs jānovieto horizomtāli(rokas rācijas jau raidavertikālajā polarizācijā) un tas var izrādīties tehniski pagrūti. Tā pat, ar viena otrai galā slēgtām antenām tiek sašaurinātā horizontālā virziendiagrama un antenu nāksies precīzāk orientēt. Labāk būtu zigzag antenas pa vienai novietot horizontāli(lao ķer verikālo polarizāciju) un sinfāzās antenas novietot vienu virs otras. Tad tiek saspiesta vertikālā antenas virziendiagrama, bet horizontālā paliek tāda pati kā vienai antenai.


 Cik tai 4 kvadrātu zigzag antenai ir ieejas pretestība?
( tā ko es grasos būvēt )

----------


## Didzis

Vajadzētu būt ap 75 omiem, bet tas atkarīgs no attāluma līdz reflektoram. Būtībā tur ir paralēli saslēgtas divas 150 omu antenas. Vispār par 50 vai 75 omiem īpaši satraukties nevajag, tās lietas ir regulējamas. Virziendiagramu gan tai antenai mainīt nevar.

----------


## Dzindzis

Hi, loti interesetu ka tu ar X1-50 vari antenai KCB nomerit? Rezonansi ja tur nav problemu bet ja tavai antenai KCB bus 2 izstarosies puse no pievadamas jaudas.

----------


## konis22

Par shito es vienkaarsi biki redzeeju vienaa krievu lapaa!Tipa tur bija kautkaads umniks uzrakstijis kaa ar vobulaskopu reguleet antenas!!!Pats neesmu meegginaajis bet ganjau ka kautkaa var,vismaz kautko nomeeriit.!  ::

----------


## Didzis

Interesanti gan, kā bez vobuloskopa var antenu mērīt? Es jau teicu, ka amatieri čakarējas ar visādām kaktu metodēm, bet tā nav profesionāla pieeja. Frekvenču raksturlīkni mēra elementāri ar divām antenām, bet salāgošanos ar speciāla tilta palīdzību.Tādu tiltu uz zemām frekvencēm līdz 100MHz var uzbūvēt pats, bet nav vērts čakarēties. Daudz vieglāk izmantot tā saukto virzīto atzarotāju(nezinu kā precīzi latviski, bet krieviski направленыи ответвитель). Ņem visparastāko televizijas kabeļu sistēmas spliteri uz divreiz 3,5dB. Pie viena izvada pieslēdz detektorgalvu, bet pie otra svipģenerātora izeju. Uz ekrāna parādās divas paralēlas līnijas. Pieslēdzot pie ienākošā splitera gala 75 omu pretestību abas līnijas sakļaujas un tas nozīmē, ka ir pilnīga salāgošanās.  Slēdz tādai shēmai pastiprinātāja izeju vai ieeju un regulē izejas un ieejas pretestību noteiktā joslas platumā. Slēdz klāt kabeļa galu un perfekti piemeklē pusviļņ cilpas garumu dotajam kabelim. Slēdz klāt antenu un skaties, kas notiek ar salāgošanos u.t.t. Protams, ar tādu shēmu nevar noregulēt jaudīgu pastiprinātāju izeju, bet visu pāreji bez problēmām. Ir jau aparāti, ar kuriem visas šīs operācijas daudz vieglāk vekt, piemēram  Я2Р-70. Tikai tādi verķi apkārt nemētajas, bet X1-50 bija katrā televizoru darbnīcā un ir viegli dabūjams. Vienīgā problēma, šim aparātam ir švakais spēka transformātors. Parasti izsit augstsprieguma tinumu, bet tāds bojāts aparāts jau maksā labi ja 5Ls. Trafu salabot ir elementāri.
 Dzindzis, ja Tu skaties uz antenu caur vobulaskopu, tad uzreiz ir skaidrs, kas ar antenu notiek un saproti, ko uz kurieni bīdīt, bet citādi, ar amatieru metodēm, tas tiešām ir murgs. Nošauj ko riktīgi garām un un tad galīgi nesaproti kas ar  KCB notiek. Es jau sevi tā īsti par amatieri nevaru saukt, jo parasti sameklēju mēraparātu un tikai pēctam taisu antenu vai pastiprinātāju. Kārtīgs amatieris jau raidītāju varēja bez testera uzbūvēt, par citiem mēraparātiem nemaz nerunājot. Es vienkārši aicinu nečakarēties un visu regulēt ar attiecīgiem mēraparātiem. Es vēl saprotu amatierus pirms piecdesmit gadiem, kad pat testeri bija grūti nopirkt, bet mūsdienās mēraparāti nav vairs nekāda problēma.

----------


## Dzindzis

Es laikam busu nedaudz atpalicis bet kas tas tads "vobuloskops"  :: ) ? Par radioamatieriem - vini ka reiz necakarejas bet pasi taisija pietiekami vienkarsus KCB meritajus koaksiala kabela cilpu izmantojot ka AF trafu. Un pec tam vareja precizi pateikt ka uzvedisies kaiminu televizori un audiotehnika kad vini attiecigaja antena pumpes 1-2 kW   :: ) Par meraparaturu ikdiena ari nevaretu sudzeties ir gan Tektronix 492 ir gan Wiltron 6647B bet ka nomerit stavvilni uz interesejosam frekvencem ta ari nesmu izdomajis...

----------


## Didzis

Vobulaskops ir svipģenerātora apvienojums ar oscilogrāfu, krieviski ИЧХ измеритель частотных характеристик.  Nosaukums vobuloskops laikam nāk no kādreizējā Elektrona televizijas remonta darbnīcām. Tur bija tādi, liekas, ungāru vobuloskopi, bet varbūt arī kļūdos. 
 Dzindzis, Tev tie verķi ir ļoti kruti un tādus parasti var atļauties iegādāties tikai kantori. Man likas, ka ja Tu no sava svipģenerātora uz manis pieminēto splitera vienu izeju padosi signālu no svipģenerātora, bet otrā izejā pieslēgsi spektra analizātoru, tad vajadzētu sanākt mērīšanas tiltam. Godīgi sakot, nav nācies ar tādiem verķiem darboties. Man pašam ir  Я2Р-70 un tajā jau ir iebūvēts KCB mērītājs. Var jau būt, ka Tev tajos verķos jau iebūvētas attiecīgas funkcijas.

----------


## Dzindzis

Ta ari ir prieks majam tadu aparaturu atlauties ir drusku pa salitu kaut ari tika pirkta lietota  :: ) Atradu ineta vienu virziena atdalitaja aprakstu buus japaprove dabut gatavu...
http://cityradio.narod.ru/tuning/napr_otv.html
 Interese pamerit stavvilni antenam prieks 2,4 un 5Ghz frekvencem ta kaa nodarbojos doto antenu izstradi.

----------


## Didzis

Uz 2,4 GHz un augstākām frekvencēm Tev diez vai izdosies ko pašam salodēt. Tur jāizmanto bezinduktīvas detaļas un diez vai uz kabeļa gala izdosies izgatavot precīzu mēraparātu. Man kādreiz parādījās problēmas ar paštaisītu tiltu jau pie 100MHz, bet 2,4GHz ir stipri augstākas frekvences. Ja nu vienīgi to verķi virpot un taisīt kā viļņvadu. Uz 2,4GHz var mēģināt SAT spliteri. Tas paredzēts līdz 2,3GHz. Ja Tu tā nopietni iebrauksi tais virziena atdalītājos, tad sapratīsi, ka TV kabeļu un SAT  spliteri  būtībā jau arī ir virziena atdalītājs, tikai ar citādu tehnisku izpildījumu. Es jau arī pats  taisīju virziena atdalītājus, bet kad parādijās pirmie spliteri, tā usreiz pārgāju uz tiem. Spliteris ir daudz platjoslīgāks un mērijumi sanāk daudz precīzāki. Uz 2,4GHz es arī tiku taisījis antenas, bet nekāds bizness nesanāca. Lai kautko oficiāli tirgotu, vajag antenas mērijumu sertifikātus, kurus iegūt ir ļoti dārgi un, ja visu oficiāli nokārto, tad antena veikalā sanāk dārgāka par rietumu ražojumiem. Pa kreiso jau kādu antenu uztaisu.
 Par vobuloskopu runājot. Apskatījos 1973 gada grāmatā Televizoru un antenu tehniskā apkalpošana. Tur ir Vobuloskopa TR-0813 apraksts. Aparāts ražots ungārijjas tautas republikā un tas skaitās mazgabarīta augstfrekvences svipģenerātors apvienots vienā korpusā ar oscilogrāfu(burtisks tulkojums) Svipģenerātora diapazons ir  1-100MHz un 100-240MHz. Salīdzinājumā ar Taviem verķiem, tehniskie parametri ir smieklīgi, bet tais laikos jau televizija raidīja tikai metru viļņos līdz 230MHz. Te var apskatīties bildi http://forum.hwsw.hu/index.php?showtopic=128853

----------


## next

Atgriežoties pie PMR446.
Jautājums - vai varētu paprovēt izmantot tos grābekļus ko telekoms laukos pie māju sienām skrūvē?
Tas ir Triatel CDMA450 stacionārais pieslēgums.
Un ja var, tad kā pareizi kabeļa galu rācijai pievienot?

----------


## konis22

Runājot par grābekļiem tad man nav ne jausmas kādai frekvencei tie ir domāti!!!!Spriežot pēc garuma turpat netāku vien ir!  ::

----------


## Didzis

Man "ienācās" dažas NMT antenas(cik saprotu, ka tas ir viens un tas pats diapazons), bet kautkā nav sanācis antenas nomērīt. Būtu kāds palīgs, tad labprāt uztaisītu labratorijas darbu un to izdarītu. Tiri teorētiski, visas jagi tipa antenas ir būvētas tā, ka maksimālais pastiprinājums ir  uztveramā diapazona augšējā galā. Tālāk seko straujš pastiprinājuma kritums, bet uz leju pastiprinājums krīt ļoti lēnām. Varētu būt, ka šis antenas labi darbojas arī uz 446MHz, bet labāk tomēr nomērīt. NMT antenas noteikti var slēgt pie rācijas, jo vecajiem mobiļņikiem izejas jauda bija ne pa jokam un salāgošana ir paredzēta priekš lielāam jaudām. Par CDMA450 es tā īsti nezinu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Hi, loti interesetu ka tu ar X1-50 vari antenai KCB nomerit? Rezonansi ja tur nav problemu bet ja tavai antenai KCB bus 2 izstarosies puse no pievadamas jaudas.


 Runājot par salāgošanu, vai nevar izmantot 1 / 4 līnijas nogiezni, kam abos galos ir detektori, kas pieslēgti galvenometram vai līdzīgam mēraparātam ar 0 skalas vidū...? ceturdaļlīniju slēdz virknē ar PMR 446 MHz rāciju un antenu ( te nav vajadzīgs augstfrekvences ģenerators )... ja kabelī ir skrejvilnis, tad detektoru izejās būs vienāds spriegums un galvenometrs rādīs 0 ( ideāla salāgošana ), bet ja klājas virsū stāvviļņi, tad galvenometrs novirzīsies uz vienu vai otru pusi....

----------


## Didzis

Ingus, tu jau taisies izgugrot jaunu velosipēdu. Amatieri sen jau ar visādām tādām metodēm regulē antenas, tikai tā ir baigā čakarēšanās, jo nekad nezini, vai kabelis ir par garu, vai par īsu, vai iduktivitāte par lieu, vai par mazu, u.t.t. Pieliec svipģenerātoru un uzreiz pēc bildes redzi, kas notiek ar salāgošanos, vai stāvviļņiem. Ja par ģenerātoru izmanto pašu raidītāju, tad galīgi nav nepieciešams galvanometrs. Pie 0,5W izejas jaudas jau skraida riktīgi spriegumi un jūtīgu aparātu nevajag.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Varat ievērtēt manu konstrukciju...
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-br ... 0-0630.jpg

----------


## mishka

man tādas pāšas rācijas   ::   protas, tikai bez TIK garas antenas

----------


## Didzis

Ingus,a Tu to antenu skaņoji. Man viņa izskatās stipri par garu. Optimālais garums vismaz man grozās ap 16cm. Es jau sen tādas pārveides rācijām esmu veicis. Ja vajag vietējos sakarus, tad sarunājas ar orģinālajām spirālantenām, bet kad vajag nodibināt tālākus sakarus kautkur mežā, tad velk no kabatas pagarināto antenu un skrūvē klāt. F konektors tā īsti nav piemērots. Daudz labāk antenu uzmontēt uz F terminātora. Tas ir tāds mazs F štekerītis kurā ielodēta 75 omu pretestība. Antenas garums obligāti ir jāpielasa. Te nav tas variants, kad jo garāks, jo labāk. To dara tā. Ar lauka mērītāju mēra starojumu gaisā un pa puscentimetram kniebj īsāku to garo antenu. Visu laiku pieraksta mērijumu. No pierakstītajiem mērijumiem var izveidot grafiku un redzēt pie kāda garuma bija vislielākais rācijas izstarotais lauks. Tad taisa jaunu antenu ar tādu garumu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ingus,a Tu to antenu skaņoji. Man viņa izskatās stipri par garu. Optimālais garums vismaz man grozās ap 16cm. Es jau sen tādas pārveides rācijām esmu veicis. Ja vajag vietējos sakarus, tad sarunājas ar orģinālajām spirālantenām, bet kad vajag nodibināt tālākus sakarus kautkur mežā, tad velk no kabatas pagarināto antenu un skrūvē klāt. F konektors tā īsti nav piemērots. Daudz labāk antenu uzmontēt uz F terminātora. Tas ir tāds mazs F štekerītis kurā ielodēta 75 omu pretestība. Antenas garums obligāti ir jāpielasa. Te nav tas variants, kad jo garāks, jo labāk. To dara tā. Ar lauka mērītāju mēra starojumu gaisā un pa puscentimetram kniebj īsāku to garo antenu. Visu laiku pieraksta mērijumu. No pierakstītajiem mērijumiem var izveidot grafiku un redzēt pie kāda garuma bija vislielākais rācijas izstarotais lauks. Tad taisa jaunu antenu ar tādu garumu.


 Antenas garums ir tieši no pusviļņa garuma un pusviļņa vibratoru iebaro no viena gala ( tādu variantu esmu redzējis radiotehnikas grāmatā, salāgojas ar 75 omiem... ) Antenu izrēķināju uz 446 MHz...
par to salāgošanu nēesmu 100% drošs, jo nav aparatūras, ar ko nomērīt... bet kopumā strādā krietni labāk par orģinālo spirālantenu...

----------


## karloslv

Starp citu, interesants eksperiments un informācija: 

http://www.aa5tb.com/loop.html (meklēt virsrakstu "70 cm (445 MHz) 0.7" Loop")

----------


## Didzis

Rācijas raidītāja izejas pretestība ir 50 omi. Lauka indikātoru ir ļoti viegli uztaisīt un tas aprakstīts daudzās radioamatieru grāmatās. Tur jau nekādu precizitāti mērijumos nevajag, ka tik rāda, vai signāls stiprāks, vai švakāks. Pats gan tādu nekad nēsmu lietojis, jo izmantoju selektīvo voltmetru. Gan jau lauka stiprumu var nomērīt arī ar otru rāciju. Jātrod tikai automātiskā pastiprinājuma shēma.
Cilpas antenas zināmas jau ļoti sen un nekādu brīnumu tur nav. Antenai ir virziendarbība un tā arī tiek iegūts nedaudz lielāks pastiprinājums. Rokas rācijai tas neder, jo nekad jau nav zināms, no kuras puses pienāks signāls.

----------


## karloslv

Da ne jau par cilpas antenu es brīnos, bet par interesanto realizāciju. Autora secinājums gan bija, ka raidīšanai tik mazas cilpas antena nav īpaši labi piemērota.

----------


## konis22

Jā interesanta antena!Es domāju ka nekas labāks par kolineāri vai omneni nav izdomāts rinķveida darbības uzlabošanai!Vismaz db ar parastu drāti pagarinot nekādīgi nepalielināsi.
Tākā šiem mazajiem briesmoņiem ir ļoti laba jūtība tad nekādas lielas jaudas antenas nevajag!Galvenais lai augstu un labs kabelis.kā arī ja kāds grib tālus sakarus tad jālieto tikai virziendarbības antenas.Man ir tāda grāmata kur ie visādi mikroviļņu jaudas pastiprinātāji tākā ja ko kāds sadomā attiecībā par gala pakāpi uz 446 tad mani arī tas var ieinteresēt!Tā grāmata ir super tikai maza nelaime!Tie tranni kas tur ir iekšā ir grūti dabūnami!Ir arī plates un visu detaļu parametri.
Karoč man ir tāds mazliet debīls sapnis!Es gribētu ar 446mhz pamēģināt dabūt atstaroto vilni no mēness.Skan jau idiotiski bet domāju ka ar kādiem 40w un labu yageni varētu sanākt!!!Tākā jūtība tad būtu zvērīgā.  ::  
Runājot par galiem uz 446mhz tad no vienas puses gribētos pamēģināt savu gi-7 lampu un ja tā ietu ar pilnu klapi tad domāju jauda būtu nereālā.Protams pašam arī var rasties gažas blakusparādības kā piemēram problēmas ar sievietēm!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Kādi komentāri?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Jā interesanta antena!Es domāju ka nekas labāks par kolineāri vai omneni nav izdomāts rinķveida darbības uzlabošanai!Vismaz db ar parastu drāti pagarinot nekādīgi nepalielināsi.
> Tākā šiem mazajiem briesmoņiem ir ļoti laba jūtība tad nekādas lielas jaudas antenas nevajag!Galvenais lai augstu un labs kabelis.kā arī ja kāds grib tālus sakarus tad jālieto tikai virziendarbības antenas.Man ir tāda grāmata kur ie visādi mikroviļņu jaudas pastiprinātāji tākā ja ko kāds sadomā attiecībā par gala pakāpi uz 446 tad mani arī tas var ieinteresēt!Tā grāmata ir super tikai maza nelaime!Tie tranni kas tur ir iekšā ir grūti dabūnami!Ir arī plates un visu detaļu parametri.
> Karoč man ir tāds mazliet debīls sapnis!Es gribētu ar 446mhz pamēģināt dabūt atstaroto vilni no mēness.Skan jau idiotiski bet domāju ka ar kādiem 40w un labu yageni varētu sanākt!!!Tākā jūtība tad būtu zvērīgā.  
> Runājot par galiem uz 446mhz tad no vienas puses gribētos pamēģināt savu gi-7 lampu un ja tā ietu ar pilnu klapi tad domāju jauda būtu nereālā.Protams pašam arī var rasties gažas blakusparādības kā piemēram problēmas ar sievietēm!       
> Kādi komentāri?


 Sākumā piedāvāju eksperimentus, atstarojot radiovilni no pavadoņu metāliskajām virsmām... runājot par mēnesi, iesaku izdīrāt kādu mikroviļņu krāsni un pielikt helical antenu... sākumā varētu lietot AM modulāciju, uztvērēju gan jāizmanto, kādu profesionālo uz gigaherciem...

----------


## GuntisK

Vot par šito mikroviļņu krāsni gan māc šaubas-virziendarbības veselības bojātājs sanāks. Mēness sakariem uz gigaherciem izmanto skrejošā viļņa lampas. Dārgas viņas, da i kur dabūsi? Gigaherci man liekas nu nemaz nav tik vienkārši.

----------


## konis22

Jā Skrejošo viļņu lampas ir dārgas man šķiet.Tākā man ir gi-7 tad varu mazliet atslābt.Viss tākā būtu bet nav vien laika pieķerties pie amp būves.reāli varētu izmantot to pašu kt985ac trani un  uz 440 mhz dabūtu ārā ap 50w.vienīgais kas man nepatīk uz augstām frekvencēm ir tas ka visam jābūt idiāli noekranētam savādāk var ātri nobeigt aparatūru ,vai vispār tā var nestrādāt.
Ingus runājot par magnetronu mikroviļņu pečkā tad tā ir manta nopietna un tai piemīt tādā slikta īpašiba kā nestabila frekvence +/- 25mhz uz 2450Mhz un nekas labs nav no tās gaidāms.Moš to lampu var izmantot kā gala past????Nav man ne jausmas.
Ak jā ja tāda frekvence apstaro acis tad ātri var sačakarēt redzi.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Jā Skrejošo viļņu lampas ir dārgas man šķiet.Tākā man ir gi-7 tad varu mazliet atslābt.Viss tākā būtu bet nav vien laika pieķerties pie amp būves.reāli varētu izmantot to pašu kt985ac trani un  uz 440 mhz dabūtu ārā ap 50w.vienīgais kas man nepatīk uz augstām frekvencēm ir tas ka visam jābūt idiāli noekranētam savādāk var ātri nobeigt aparatūru ,vai vispār tā var nestrādāt.
> Ingus runājot par magnetronu mikroviļņu pečkā tad tā ir manta nopietna un tai piemīt tādā slikta īpašiba kā nestabila frekvence +/- 25mhz uz 2450Mhz un nekas labs nav no tās gaidāms.Moš to lampu var izmantot kā gala past????Nav man ne jausmas.
> Ak jā ja tāda frekvence apstaro acis tad ātri var sačakarēt redzi.


 Skrejviļņu lampa ir platjoslas augstfrekvences pastiprinātājs...
magnetrons ir ģenerators, frekvences nestabilitāte būs mazāka, ja lietosi stabilizētu barošanu.... vel var lietot superreģenetīvo uztvērēju, tam plata josla, vismaz kādi 50MHz uz 2400 MHz
kaut kur netā bija paštaisīta rācija uz 10GHz ar ganna ģeneratoru, FM mod. uztvērējs parastais FM rādžiņš, kam frekvences pārveidošana notiek sekojoi: 10GHz > 30MHz > 70 kHz ( TDA 7000 mikrene )
http://www.g3pho.free-online.co.uk/micr ... deband.htm

----------


## Didzis

Sen jau zināms un pierādīts, ka amatieriem nav ko darīt virs 430MHz. Uz GHz vienkārši nav ko iesākt un nekādas skrejviļņu lampas un klistronus nevajag. Uz mēnesi neko uz tik augstām frekvencēm neaizraidīsi, jo mēnesis vienkārši neatstaro tādus signālus, bet virs zemes pie augstām frekvencēm radioviļņi iet tikai tiešajā redzamībā. Vispār jau sakari caur mēnesi ir murgs. Vajag kādas 16 vai 32 sinfāzu antenas, kuras vēl seko līdzi mēnes kustībai. Es gan apšaubu, ka kāds šī foruma dalībnieks ir gatavs uz kautko tādu. Pagaidām es vēl nēsmu dzirdējis par vienāršu antenu uz jumta priekš PMR446, a priekš mēness vajag simtiem reižu nopietnākas antenas. Radiolietas vajag sākt ar elementāro, nevis bīdīt sapņu pilis.

----------


## konis22

Es kad izveidoju šo topiku tad man galvenā doma bija par to cik ir interesentu kas gribētu strādār ar pmr stacijām un mēģināt savā starpā sazināties.Mēs taisam visādas antenas modifikācijas bet kā nav neviena ziņa par to kad kāds būtu gaisā.Varbūt sabliežam kādus normālus kātus un sarunājam dienas kad un kā un mēģinam?  ::   Starpcitu tāliem sagariem neder omnenes tur vajag vismaz volnovij kanal  ::  vai ko ar vairāk decibeliem jo ar safāzēšanu lai iegūtu par pāra dec vairāk diezvai kāds ņemsies.

----------


## Didzis

Es jau esmu gatavs katrā laikā nodibinat sakarus uz PMR446. Ja jau ar Ogri es varu no savas mājas Lielvārdē sarunāties ar rokas raciju vienā galā un nelielu antenu otra, tad ar Rīgu un kartīgam antenām abos galos, vajadzētu izdoties. Antenu gan vajadzētu Rīgā kautkur uz augsta jumta novietot.  Tā pat, nevajadzētu pa tiešo "pūst" signālu virzienā uz inspekcijas monitoringa stacijām(ceru, ka visi zin, kur tās atrodas).

----------


## konis22

Ok ja kāds grib pēkšņi uzbliest kādu sakaru uz 446 mhz tad dodat ziņu no kurienes un kad skaipā esmu katru vakaru gandrīz konis20  Vispirms uzčato man un tad domāsim tālāk.es drīz lieku uz jumta yageni un tad ceru ka kas sanāks.Esmu Valmierā.Karoč anrenas augstums ap 13m ceru ka kādam būs intrese.Tikai no sākuma skaipā uzrakstat kas un kā lai zinu uz kuru pusi griest kātu.  ::

----------


## konis22

Noko antena man ir uz jumta 13db quagy tākā gaidu kad kāds pieteiksies!  ::

----------


## konis22

Es uzbliezu vienu jageni ar 10 elementiem.Orģināli es internetā redzēju kad tai antenai ir 13 db bet kad uztaisiju tad īsti nezināju kas būs.Uzķiniju lauka indikatoru un sāku brīnīties.2metru attālumā nav praktiski nekāda liela lauka tikai kautkādi mv tānu sāku pārdzīt elementus pēc lauka indikatora un beigās panācu kad rādījumi bija 3reiz vai pat vairāk lielāki kā tai shēmai kas bija dota netā.Tātad tā shēma kas netā ir pupu mizas un ja jau tai ir 13db ciktad ir manai ar tādu līmeni un +2 elementi vēl klāt?????  ::  
Lai tā pavisam būtu interesanti uzliku pat 2 reflektorus.  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Rekomendējams antenas salāgot...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dipole_antenna
coax blaun
Citādi antena slikti strādās... ( kabelis izstaro radioviļņus )

----------


## Didzis

Jagi antenu tā uz dullo tikai pēc izmēriem parasti nesanāk, Īpaši tas jāsaka par decimetru viļņu antenām, kur jau milimetra kļūda var izskaņot antenu. Antenu vienmēr pēc izgatavošanas vajag pārbaudīt un vēlams noskaņot ar svipģenerātoru. Tāpēc es parasti ,amatieru apstākļos, iesaku izvēlēties piemēram zigzag jeb dubultkvadrāta antenas, kuras ir salīdzinoši platjoslīgas un nav īpaši jāskaņo. Antena obligāti ir jāsaskaņo ar kabeli. Tas attiecas uz visu tipu antenām.

----------


## konis22

Runaajot par zigzag antenaam Didzi tad ir taada lieta,jo platjosliigaaka antena jo mazaak tai decibelu un jo mazaak db jo mazaaks attaalums vaine!!!Taapeec es jau taisiju jageni ka vajag izspiest maksimumu attaaluma zinnaa un shis eksperiments man atklaaja dazzas jaunas lietas taakaa ieteiktu pashiem paeskperimenteet.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Es tām antenu lietām gāju cauri gadus divdesmitpiecus atpakaļ un nekas jauns pa šo laiku Pasaulē nav izgudrots. Jagi antena pie vismazakajiem gabarītiem dod vislielāko pasiprinājumu, bet tai ir salīdzinoši šaura josla un izteikta virziendarbība. Decimetru antenu praktiski mājas apstākļis bez skaņošanas nav iespējams uztaisīt. Tas nozīmē, ka priekš antenas skaņošanas vajag kadu X1-50, X1-7 vai vēl labāk modernu spektra analizātoru. Var jau čakarēties ar augstfrekvences ģenerātoru un lauka mērītāju. Tā antenas skaņo radioamatieri, bet tas ir šausmīgs čakars, jo nevar redzēt, kas tad konkretai antenai nav sanācis pareizi. Svipģenerātoru taču mūsdienās nav lielas problēmas iegādāties.
Amatieru sakaros parasti nevajag izteiktu antenas virziendarbību, jo nekad jau nevar zināt, no kurienes nāks signāls. No šī viedokļa zigzag antena ir labāka, jo tai nav tik izteikta virziendarbība. Tā pat zigzag antena darbosies arī bez īpašas skaņošanas. Protams, labāki rezultāti būs ja tiks piedzīts attālums no reflektora līdz aktīvajam elementam, bet strādās jau tā pat arī. To visu es stāstu tikai tāpēc, ka kautkā neredzu šai forumā, ka kāds būtu savai antenai slēdzis klāt kādu mērinstrumentu. Pats jau es arī izmantoju jagi antenas, bet es jau vīņas iepriekš skaņoju.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Es tām antenu lietām gāju cauri gadus divdesmitpiecus atpakaļ un nekas jauns pa šo laiku Pasaulē nav izgudrots. Jagi antena pie vismazakajiem gabarītiem dod vislielāko pasiprinājumu, bet tai ir salīdzinoši šaura josla un izteikta virziendarbība. Decimetru antenu praktiski mājas apstākļis bez skaņošanas nav iespējams uztaisīt. Tas nozīmē, ka priekš antenas skaņošanas vajag kadu X1-50, X1-7 vai vēl labāk modernu spektra analizātoru. Var jau čakarēties ar augstfrekvences ģenerātoru un lauka mērītāju. Tā antenas skaņo radioamatieri, bet tas ir šausmīgs čakars, jo nevar redzēt, kas tad konkretai antenai nav sanācis pareizi. Svipģenerātoru taču mūsdienās nav lielas problēmas iegādāties.
> Amatieru sakaros parasti nevajag izteiktu antenas virziendarbību, jo nekad jau nevar zināt, no kurienes nāks signāls. No šī viedokļa zigzag antena ir labāka, jo tai nav tik izteikta virziendarbība. Tā pat zigzag antena darbosies arī bez īpašas skaņošanas. Protams, labāki rezultāti būs ja tiks piedzīts attālums no reflektora līdz aktīvajam elementam, bet strādās jau tā pat arī. To visu es stāstu tikai tāpēc, ka kautkā neredzu šai forumā, ka kāds būtu savai antenai slēdzis klāt kādu mērinstrumentu. Pats jau es arī izmantoju jagi antenas, bet es jau vīņas iepriekš skaņoju.


 Jāmēģina pa nedēļas nogali uzbūvēt zigzag antenu... esmu nobriedis un cerams, ka izdosies kā ieplānots... salāgošanai izmantošu ceturdaļviļņa caurulītes salāgotāju ( sk. manu komentāru iepriekš par salāgošanu )...

----------


## Didzis

Zigzag antenai neko nevajag simetrizēt, pietiek novilkt kabeli gar viena kvadrāta malu. Ja vēl piedzen kabeļa garumu(to gan var izdarīt ar svipģenerātoru), tad var izmantot arī parasto SAT kabeli ar 75 omu viļņa pretestību. Zigzagam svarīgs ir attālums no aktīvā elementa līdz reflektoram. Šis attālums ietekmē antenas ieejas pretestību. TV zigzagantenas parasti tiek būvētas uz 75 omiem, bet prikš raidīšanas vajag 50 omus. Jebkuru zigzagantenu elementāri, pamainot attālumu līdz reflektoram, piedzīt uz 50 omiem. Ja arī visas regulēšans operācijas neizdarīsi, vienalga šī tipa antena darbosies. Zigzag antenai pastiprinājums grozās ap 10-12db un to galvenokārt panāk uz reflektora rēķina.

----------


## konis22

Mana Pieskaņotā PMR jagene  :: 
http://content5-foto.inbox.lv/albums685 ... m-Yagi.jpg

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ok ja kāds grib pēkšņi uzbliest kādu sakaru uz 446 mhz tad dodat ziņu no kurienes un kad skaipā esmu katru vakaru gandrīz konis20  Vispirms uzčato man un tad domāsim tālāk.es drīz lieku uz jumta yageni un tad ceru ka kas sanāks.Esmu Valmierā.Karoč anrenas augstums ap 13m ceru ka kādam būs intrese.Tikai no sākuma skaipā uzrakstat kas un kā lai zinu uz kuru pusi griest kātu.


 Sveiki visiem, es pa šo piektdienu sabrūvēju 4 kvādrātu rombu antenu uz 446 MHz diapazonu... sākumā nevarēju izšķirties, vai būvēt ar 2 robiem un ar resnāku alumīnija caurulīti, no poļu antenas.... kad palociju to caurulīti... tad sapratu, ka parodija vien būs... tātad jābūvē no smalkākiem dzelžiem un kā biju iecerējis iepriekš - ar 4 rombiem...
Te mana antena:
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-br ... 0-2156.jpg
"PMR 4 cilindru izpūtējs"   ::  
Patestēju to antenu ar lauka indikatoru... rezultāti bija iespaidīgi... dB nerēķināju vel... papētīju vērsuma diagrammu un optimālo izstarojuma stāvokli...
Lauka indikators:
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-br ... 0-2158.jpg
Piektdien mēģināju ar koni22 sabīdīt sakarus, bet nesekmīgi...
Sestdien mums izdevās sabīdīt sakarus 25 km distancē...
sākumā bija krekšķi rācijā... pēc tam pirmais vārds "dzirdi?" un tad jau aizgāja sakari... ( kad antenas noorientējām )... varēja skaidri dzirdēt un horizontālā polarizācija strādāja labāk ( stabilāk ) par vertikālo....
konis22 strādāja ar 10 elementu jageni...
Te ainava, kas pavērās man:
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-br ... 0-2157.jpg
UIV sakariem svarīgi ir izpētīt reljefu un ainavu - kalni, ieleju pārliekumi var apturēt radioviļņus... tā pat koki izkliedē radioviļņus... vēlams eksperimentēt vietās, kur var redzēt kilometriem tālu...
Biedri, ko jūs sakat, ka varētu kādu dienu visi sabraukt Rīgas jūras līča krastā - no kolkas raga līdz Ainažiem...( kas nu kuram tuvāk ) un sabļaustīties ar savām antenām un rācijām?  ::

----------


## vuddy_style

Sveiki!

Manā īpašumā ir vairākas Cobra MT 800.
Reizēm pietrūkst diapazona, cik noprotu tad var nomainot antenu pacelt jaudu uz 3-4W, attiecīgi arī diapazonu.
Varbūt varat ieteikt kur iegādāties šādas antenas un vai nepieciešamas kādas specifiskas, jeb arī der visas kuras ir uz 446Mhz?

Paldies!

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

izklausās pēc vēlmes nomainot riepas no audi iegūt bugatti.

----------


## vuddy_style

Paldies, par spīdošo secinājumu, bet man vairāk interesētu kāds noderīgs padoms.
Es ļoti labi saprotu, ka neiegūšu profesionālo rāciju, bet palielināt rādiusu noteikti izdosies.
Vēlos tikai noskaidrot kāda antena derētu.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Gunāram IR taisnība  ::   ::   ::  
1)Ja arī iebūvētā jaudas pakāpe stādās ar 5w jaudu (NESTRĀDĀS!!!!), tad rācijas batarijas  nespēs dot pietiekamu strāvu!
2)Kur paliks karstums, ko radīs gala pakāpe?
3)Antena nav maināma....

----------


## Didzis

Cik zinu, tad PMR445 rācijām neviens oficiāli antenas neražo, jo izmantot papildus antenas šīm rācijām ir aizliegts Eiropā ar likumu. Tapēc jau PMR rācijām antenas nav noņemamas. Cita lieta, ka antenu var izgatavot pats, bet nu tad vajag taisnas rokas. Nu jā, ja domā rokas rācijai ko piekombinēt un gribi pa mežu skriet, tad nekas nesanāks. Pielikt tikai var āra antenu un šo rāciju izmantot tad kā stacionāro. Nepareizi ir domāt, ka rācijai juada pieaugs. Nē kā bija tā palikls 0,5W. Antena vienkāeši sakoncentrē radioviļņu starojumu vienā virzienā. Nu aptuveni tā, kā kabatas lukturīša suldzīti ieliekot reflektorā.

----------


## karloslv

Didzi, kāpēc nevarētu pielikt pusviļņa dipolu? Pat diezgan pārnēsājams sanāk, pusviļņa garums taču kādi 32 cm. Uzliek uz mugursomas, un tur jau pat kādu direktoru un reflektoru var piekombinēt.

----------


## Didzis

Ja antenai būs vairāki elementi, tad tai būs izteikta virziendarbība. Lai nodibinātu sakarus vajadzēs antenas pavērst vienam pret otru.  Diez vai tas derēs rokas rācijai.

----------


## karloslv

Protams, pat parastam dipolam ir virziendarbība. Nav bezmaksas pusdienu. Ja obligāti vajag viendabīgu starojumu pa visu azimutu, tad kaut vai vertikālā pusviļņa antena jau dos daudz labāku pastiprinājumu par īsināto puļķi. Pat ja vēl pieliek zirnekli uz leju elektriskajam pretsvaram, varētu tīri kompakti sanākt. Vēl var apskatīt J-Pole antenu.

----------


## konis22

Skatos ka mans topiks rullē.Prieks par to.   ::

----------


## Babz

Nolēmu savam PMR piekombinēt āra antenu, primitīvu "štiru". Savos krāmos mīkstu koaksiāli neatradu un nolēmu pasūtīt ebay kādu ķīnīzeru magnētnieci lai būtu izejmateriāls eksperimentiem. 
Gaidot kamēr tas brīnums pa pastu atceļos, internetā uzdūros ne pa jokam noniecinošai atsauksmei par to preci. Kā jau īsts bremze komentus sāku meklēt tad kad jau viss pasūtīts   ::  
http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/8636

Bija naiva doma to pagarinošo spoli izstiept un piemeklēt garumu uz 446, piekombinēt "protivovesus" jo tā man karāsies gaisā aiz loga. Velāk varbūt uzskrūvēt citu garumu uz 145MHz ar kautkādu mistisku salāgošanu ja iespējams.  Nav zināms cik tā antena tur jaucās ārā, gribās redzēt kurā vietā kablis pie stieņa pielodēts, jo spriežot pēc tā komenta iespējams ka ir pilnīga haltūra.  No otras puses cik izteiktu rezonansi tas čalis gribēja no tik platjoslīgas antenas? Un vai testēja ar "zemi" zem magnēta. 
Nebūvēju antenu pats no 0, jo man vajag lai tā ir viegli pārnesama piemēram uz garāžas jumtu u.t.t. likās šadi būs vienkāršāk..
Gribēju pajautāt - varbūt kāds izmato ko līdzīgu, vai kādi citādi komentāri?

P.S. Yagi nebūvēšu jo nez vai man būs parocīga un EME fans arī neesmu   ::   , salāgošanai arī nav ne prāta ne uzpariktes.. Ja nu vienīgi kādam ļoti vajag DX seansu, jo man ir iespēja uzkāpt 50m augstumā ar to verķi.   ::

----------


## karloslv

Ko tik cilvēks neizdarīsi, ja mājās nav koaksiāļa... Tak paņem un uztaisi tādu antenu - ko tur ķīnietis būs labāk izdarījis nekā tu pats vari?

----------


## Didzis

Ir man tāda paštaisīta, pārvietojama  puļķa antena. Bez regulēšanas gan to uztaisīt nevar. Vajag vismaz elementāru lauka merītāju un pakāpeniski samazinot antenas garumu panākt maksimālo izstaroto lauku. Būvēt antenu uz diviem diapazoniem gan nav verts. Tas čakars neatsver iegūto rezultatu. Lbāk izmantot divas antenau katru uz savu diapazonu.

----------


## Babz

To lauka mērītāju es uzlodēšu. Tam konusam ar magnētu var noskrūvēt to spici nost, doma bija uztaisīt otru garāku spici uz 145. Bet nebija skaidrības vai tajā konusā nav kāda primitīva salāgošana kas man traucēs pieregulēt to 145MHz spici.

----------


## konis22

Argusā 50 omu kabelis neko daudz nemaksā un domāju ka ar parastu groundplane antenu jau būs daudz labāk kā ar parasto gumijas piļķi.Tikai vajag izdomāt kādu konektoru liks galā savam PMR Es jau ieteiktu sma no kāda AP vai kā tamlīdzīga kam jau ir uzpresēts galā mazs posms no koaxiālā vada ko pielodēt uz plates normāli.Tad tālāk tik uz priekšu.Ir parasti divas lietas kas ir daudz maz svarīgas.Jo īsāks kabelis jo mazāk zudumu un antenai jābūt pēc iespējas labāk salāgotai.Zinot ka PMR diapazonā starp kanāliem bija laikam 6.25 khz tad uz 8 kanāliem ir šaurs diapazons un antena īpaši neizskaņojas.Kad es uzkonstruēju antenu yagi tad arī skaņoju ar lauka indikatoru un rezultāts bija tie paši 25 km un nebija tīešā redzamība īpaši laba.

----------

